# The Last of Us Fanart



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

Here's my take on Ellie from the Last of Us! After my first attempt with characters using digital medium, I decided that I should give it another go and became quite satisfied with it! 

Critiques are welcomed!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh what a moving picture. It breaks my heart to look at her. Wonderful work.


----------



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'm really glad you have a liking for my piece


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

A job well done. *thumbs up*


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. That is a moving piece. Great job.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

Melody Jeoulex said:


> A job well done. *thumbs up*


Thank you so much! I appreciate the gesture


----------



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

chanda95 said:


> Wow. That is a moving piece. Great job.


Ha ha, thank you, thank you! You're far too kind.


----------



## Bushido Arts (Mar 27, 2014)

cjm1972 said:


> Wonderful stuff.


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job Bush (From one Bush to another  )

What program did you use for your work? I love the background!

D


----------

